#ubuntu-charlas 2011-01-06
<JoseGutierrez> en que dia se celebra el dia el usuario ubuntu en colombia...??
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-02
<Guest72314> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-04
<ofpriet> holas
<Cazador> hola
<ofpriet> hola cazador
<joselsolano> Buen día
<estebancb> holaws
<estebancb> como van el ubuntu
<estebancb> aun no han desarrollado juegos de ultima generacion para ubuntu?
<estebancb> spanish or english?
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-05
<campuzpc> buenas
<campuzpc> muy buenas
<campuzpc> muy buenas
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-06
<nfbauti> hola
<faistreet> O_o
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-08
<Converso> hola a todos
